# Klein tool bag display



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I have the one on the bottom and absolutely love it, I gave only 60 bucks for it and I like it a lot better than my veto.


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ah man!! I want to see them in person so badly!! I want to get the shoulder pouch or one of the totes but I can't justify it unless I see it, I'm just weird like that


----------



## burndy (Jul 15, 2010)

What the name of that supply house. The ones I use don't have displays anything like that. Too bad


----------



## burndy (Jul 15, 2010)

never mind. just saw the rug.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

dowmace said:


> I have the one on the bottom and absolutely love it, I gave only 60 bucks for it and* I like it a lot better than my veto.*


 That's damn near blasphemy! :laughing:

Other than being half the cost, what do you like about it?

-John


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Big John said:


> That's damn near blasphemy! :laughing:
> 
> Other than being half the cost, what do you like about it?
> 
> -John


 
The one on the bottom looks like a CLC bag I got at the depot for $35.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

dowmace said:


> I have the one on the bottom and absolutely love it, I gave only 60 bucks for it and I like it a lot better than my veto.


Can you post some pics? I wanna see the inside!


----------



## jwl5150 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nothing I've seen so far beats Veto Pro Pac


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

the 10" on the top shelf is $62, the organizer bag on the bottom goes for about $75 i think.

There are also the 8" ones on the top shelf in the back.

I have to say I like the 10", nice size and easy to carry. I walked around the store with them while they were getting my order together :laughing:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

jwl5150 said:


> Nothing I've seen so far beats Veto Pro Pac


The inside is almost like the veto but definitely not as high quality


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

cdnelectrician said:


> Can you post some pics? I wanna see the inside!



I think I'm going in tomorrow to get more parts, i'll get some pics if I do

I got a pic of the 10" too.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll post pics tomorrow didn't have a chance today. I like how the layout is and it's not nearly as heavy as the veto. I also like that the zippers on the top don't split it all the way down the side.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I haven't seen them in person but the material just looks alot like the AWP type bag material and it isn't anywhere near as durable as Veto. All of those bags I had started to fray at the corners and bottom. The rolling bag blew out the bottom corners in like no time.


----------



## vida (Feb 21, 2012)

the husky roller bag is the best thing ever.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

"I walked around the store with them while they were getting my order together :laughing:"


You need help man! :laughing:


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

jwl5150 said:


> Nothing I've seen so far beats Veto Pro Pac


 
Veto's are great quality. That said THEY ARE NOT FOR EVERYONE. I found to many useless pockets, tools were still doubled or more in same pockets, very very heavy, very large, hands burn when held to long ( rubber to rough ), not at all worth $150, I had a CLC 10" tote and could hold as many tools with room for the occasional extras and it was smaller than the XL and OT-LC. As for plastic bottom, your eyes are closed to think others dont make the same thing. By the way I did the fill up the bag and toss, and alot of tools were out of place. 

Before you buy a Veto, make sure you get to see/use one.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

A few weeks ago I had the supply house order up the 8" tote so I could take a look at it. Went in today and looked at it, poked around it, etc. I was very unimpressed. The feet on the bottom are clunky and gimmicky, none of the pockets actually look like they are designed for anything we carry, the internal section's pockets are so loose that any tools put in them will lean over and cross the leaning tools from the other side. Any screwdriver longer then a 6" shank will have a difficult time staying where you put it.

I had hoped that the new Klein bags would be something more serious, but I was pretty disappointed. I haven't found anyone that carries the new line, so the 8" tote was the only one I saw. The others might be a lot better.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Demac said:


> A few weeks ago I had the supply house order up the 8" tote so I could take a look at it. Went in today and looked at it, poked around it, etc. I was very unimpressed. The feet on the bottom are clunky and gimmicky, none of the pockets actually look like they are designed for anything we carry, the internal section's pockets are so loose that any tools put in them will lean over and cross the leaning tools from the other side. Any screwdriver longer then a 6" shank will have a difficult time staying where you put it.
> 
> I had hoped that the new Klein bags would be something more serious, but I was pretty disappointed. I haven't found anyone that carries the new line, so the 8" tote was the only one I saw. The others might be a lot better.


The 8" looks too tall for it's width, like it would tip over easily. The 10" was much more proportional.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Like I said I am very happy with my bag. Holds everything the veto did for much less and is a lot lighter. Doesn't feel like it will last as long but I only paid a hair over 60 bucks for it.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I participated in the NCAEC apprenticeship contest this past year and one of the consolation prizes was a sweet Lenox tool bag. It's shaped the square CLC bag. Heavy duty d-rings nice hand strap and so easy to work out of. The bottom of the bag is a rubbery kind of plastic. The only things I don't haul in it is a KO set, my power tools and ratcheting cable cutters. I could fit a 1/2 to 1 1/4 green lee KO if I had one though.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

I just ordered a Lenox 10" tote, I read about features I really wanted, Lenox has never failed me. I can't wait till friday.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just saw the new Klein bags today... and i'm not to impressed with them. Just seems like another cordura nylon bag that will fray and fall apart at the corners. The 10" tote only went down about 8" and then it had a compartment on the side with a storage box. That isn't even deep enough for a hacksaw or a hammer without sticking up past the carry handle.


----------

